# pollen in the comb



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Dick,

I had the same problem this year. I didn't have a top entrance and got pollen in a couple of frames directly above the brood nest. 

This is my first year trying comb honey so I'd also like to know if there is anyway to avoid it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

I also used to try to avoid pollen in my comb honey. Then a customer was visiting and wanted to know why some sections were set aside...when I told him it was because they had pollen, he thought I was crazy. He said he PREFERRED the sections with pollen.

I no longer worry about it. I'd say it has been 10 years, and I have not had a single complaint.

I don't think top entrance has anything to do with bees putting pollen in comb honey. I think it is mostly one of those inherited traits as when it happens it is limited to just one or two hives.

FWIW
Lloyd


----------

